# .260 REMINGTON LOADS BEARTOOTH HELP PLEASE



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

I HVE A RUGER MK11 INA .260 REM I SHOOT FEDERAL PREIUMS 140 GR ATABOUT 2750-2800 FEET PER SEC MY QUESTION IS CAN I GETTER BETTER PERFORMANCE FROM HANDLOADS OR JUST SHOOT THE FACTORYS I DONT LOAD NOW BUT MY BUDDY DOES AND HE SAID JUST BUY THE DIES AND COMPONENTS AND LETS GO ANY HELP I WOULD APPRECIATE THANKS


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You can almost always improve over factory ammo with hand loads if you take enough time to do it well. The velocity gain would be small and probably not worth the effort. Where the gain comes is in accuracy. You can tune the load to what your gun likes when you make your own.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

tabes said:


> I HVE A RUGER MK11 INA .260 REM I SHOOT FEDERAL PREIUMS 140 GR ATABOUT 2750-2800 FEET PER SEC MY QUESTION IS CAN I GETTER BETTER PERFORMANCE FROM HANDLOADS OR JUST SHOOT THE FACTORYS I DONT LOAD NOW BUT MY BUDDY DOES AND HE SAID JUST BUY THE DIES AND COMPONENTS AND LETS GO ANY HELP I WOULD APPRECIATE THANKS


Yes, you can out run the Federal factory ammo and also get better accuracy.

I will look in my notes for my Mark II Stainless in 260 and see what my velocities and accuracy were. Will get back with you soon.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are two good powders two use when shooting the 140gr bullet in a 260 Rem. H380 and H414. Start with 40grs H380 and start working one grain at a time and you should be able to go 3 grains or so before pressure is a problem. Also H414 start at 41grs and work up the same way. You will find that both powders will give accuracy and also velocity at 2800fps and close to 2900fps.

I think the 120 gr TTSX BT moving over 3000fps is the ticket for the 260 Rem. Use IMR4064 and start 5% below book max for 120gr and start working up one grain at a time and you will be surprised at the accuracy and most of all your ability to get over 3000fps with no pressure signs.

Start low, work up one grain at a time and have fun.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

For me H414 and W760 have been the best in all the 260's that I have owned. I have had good luck with the 120 gr. Nosler BT on deer. For a little more weight and tougher constructed bullet, try the 130 gr. Swift Scirocco. I have also tried 100 gr. and 140 gr. bullets on deer, with the 120-130 gr. bullets doing the best which is what the 260 was developed for.


----------

